# Older Adobe software compatibility with Windows 10



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I currently have InDesign CS3, Acrobat Pro v. 8.3.1 and FrameMaker v. 7.2 installed on a Dell Latitude with 64 bit Win 7 Pro Sp 1, i5 processor, 8 GB RAM.

I have tried searching the Adobe forums and have also tried a variety of internet searches, but I cannot find a definitive answer to the question: are these programs compatible with Windows 10?

I did find this:

http://www.howtogeek.com/219782/is-windows-10-backwards-compatible-with-your-existing-software/

which claims that:

"In other words, if it runs on Windows 7 or 8, it's almost guaranteed to run on Windows 10."

and

"Windows 10 will automatically enable compatibility options if it detects an application that needs them"

That sounds good, but does anyone have any experience (good or bad) with these programs after upgrading to Windows 10?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would agree with the howtogeek comment, with the possible exception of online games, which do require a little more "tweeking" knowledge.
However, a partial answer to your question. One of my laptops is a latitude, running 64Bit. I can vouch that the Adobe program runs 100%, but do not have the others


----------

